# My 8 week old Kittens has no energy.. Please help!



## JulianC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 8 weeks old kitten (whom I have had for 4 weeks) and she is laying down all the time with her head on the floor!

She is eating ok and is drinking water and kitten milk.

I have taken her to the vet, who advised that she has worms, so I have treated her with medicine supplied by the vet, however she is still the same 2 days later!

Can anyone give me some advise please!

Thank you.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please ignore yourcatsfallopiantubes rude posts. Don't feed the trolls! I've notified the other Mods about him/her.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Trolling posts removed. Carry on.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

I would take her back to the vets if she is not improving as she is still very young and should have bags of energy


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I second taking her back for another check up. A heavy worm infestation can cause lethargy, but she should even maybe be hospitalised for supportive therapy. What is she eating?


----------



## JulianC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Second visit to vets!*

I took my kitten back to the vets today.. It seems that the news is not very good.. After a scan of her body it shows that she has an enlarged heart (the vet says 2-3 times the normal size and because of this fluid has collected in her chest area and stomach.
The vet said that if this has not improved within the next 10 days we must think of doing the unmentionable!!

They have advised that there is nothing they can really do..

Has anyone heard of this in cats/kittens before??

Is there really nothing we can do to save her???

Any help would be fantastic!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

sooooooooooooo sorry to here that   such an adorable kitty
I am afriad the vet knows best so what he says goes


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. 

This is not a condition I know anything about, but if one of my cats was given such a dire prognosis I would consider getting a second opinion. 

We'll keep you and your kitty in our thoughts. I truly hope that she'll get better!! Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Sophie007 (Oct 8, 2004)

Think optomistic.....it may not be the case......at least that is what I hope!

If I were in your shoes I would take her to another vet for a second opinion. Maybe there is something that can be done????? Ask around and do alot of research fast!

I wish you guys all the best sincerely.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm really sorry. What treatment has she been given? Is she at home or hospitalised?


----------



## JulianC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for your kind responces.. It is really fantastic knowing that there are caring people like you around!!

Luna has been given some heart tablets along with a mixture of herbal liquid to oxygenate her blood, she also has to have daily injections to help pass any liquid built up in her little body..

She is at home with us now and I have been shown how to do the injections myself!

I have taken your advise and will see another vet to see what they say about her condition!

Thank you again.. I will keep you updated with all the news (hopefully good)

Julian


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

My goodness, Luna is such a beautiful little girl. I certainly hope you get good news--and soon!--about her condition. Please do update us on her situation and let us know what the vets say. I'll keep you both in my thoughts. ((((((((("get healthy soon" vibes for Luna)))))))))))


----------



## JulianC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello,

I would just like to let you know that my lovely Luna passed away this morning.
She died in my arms after an uncomfortable night.. I did everything I could to make her as comfy as possible..

Thank you for your kind word over that last couple of days!

We have buried Luna in a lovely place in our garden!

God bless you Luna
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry for your loss.  

Luna was a beautiful kitty. Even though her life was short, she was clearly loved and well-cared for by you. Take comfort in knowing that you did your best for her.

So, so sorry. Rest in peace, Luna.


----------



## Sophie007 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm very very sorry to hear that   

Don't be upset it was probabely just meant to be for some reason that we will never know. At least she's not suffering anymore. 

And don't listen to anyone that says she was just a cat...lol. It takes some time to get over but you will get over it. I wish you all the best and I hope your future Lunas live to be 105 cat years 

Sophie


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear about Luna - what a tragedy. You must be heartbroken, but you can always find support here at the cat forum ((HUGS))


----------

